# Silky or ARS pole saw?



## Redbull (Feb 27, 2006)

Has anyone used the ARS and did you like it? If so, have you also used the Silky Hayate and how did they compare?


----------



## skwerl (Feb 27, 2006)

3 years ago I had that same decision. At that time many people were complaining about the chintzy latches on the Silky polesaws. I was at the Expo in Baltimore and bought the ARS and really liked it for about 4 months. But the $75 replacement blades were a shock and the third blade I bought was dull within 3 weeks. By that time the latches had broken on the polesaw as well.

Within one year of buying the fancy, overpriced polesaw I was back using the Jameson fiberglass poles and saw head with the $14 blades. They last longer than the $75 blades and the poles don't have crappy plastic latches.


----------



## Redbull (Feb 27, 2006)

Good points Skerl. Has anyone had any recent experience with them. It seems that they've beefed up the latches on them, and I do like the idea of infinite adjustability.


----------



## hobby climber (Feb 27, 2006)

I can only speak about the Hayauchi pole saw and the one that home Depot sells for around $100 Cdn. The Home Depot one worked fine for the first two years till I bought the Hayauchi...it was like night & day. The Hayauchi's blades sell for about $49 US but you can swap them with the Ibuki hand saw blade in a pinch, (its true). I also like the locking system of the Hayauchi over the ARS, the ARS has a Chanel on the back that begs to be filled with saw dust and other stuff. regarding the plastic locking tabs on this pole saw...i rarely use them. I prefer to use the metal button to lock the sections in place. For a the bigger company, a more durable pole & saw would last longer and hold up better over the aluminum ones. If this saw is just for you or a small crew that takes care of the equipment, the I would go for the Hayauchi 21' Pol saw. My .02 HC


----------



## Redbull (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats what Im talking about. Thanks, HC! I will be the only one using the saw since I'm a solo op and my groundmen don't make cuts on any thing still standing. Anyone else have any other experiences?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Feb 27, 2006)

I've got a Silky Longboy. This one has the yellow handle and latches. 

the blade folds over. The three sections collapse to less than six feet and telescope to over 12' I think. So far, I've only used it a little in the tree. But...so far so good. I like being able to collapse the whole thing instead of having to thread the needle with a 12' pole.

The Silky Longboy is a bit beefier than the plain Silky line of polesaws.


----------



## Chronic1 (Feb 28, 2006)

I like the silky, boy is it sharp.


----------



## tophopper (Feb 28, 2006)

What is the primary use here?


From the ground or in the tree?


----------



## 046 (Feb 28, 2006)

Silky hands saws and Jameson pole saws here. with a Jameson hot stick and insulated lineman gloves thrown in for those iffy situations.


----------



## Redbull (Mar 1, 2006)

It will be used primarily on the ground. I dont like carrying a pole saw in the tree. Ive had situations when they would be nice to have, but never where I couldn't live without it in a tree.


----------

